# Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen



## The_Boom (13. Juni 2018)

*Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, langsam bin ich am verzweifeln: (Es geht hauptsächlich ums Online Spielen von Battlefield 1)

Aktuelle Situation:
Neuer PC:
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 530W
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-8700K
Mainboard: MSI Z370-A Pro
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB JetStream
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR4 16GB PC 2400 Kingston HyperX FURY
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home 64

Win10, letztes Windows Update gemacht, 
Internet läuft ohne Probleme, laut Speedtest auch alles i.O. Ping 8-10 ms, 16Mbit Up, 3mbit down

Das Internet ist über Kabel am Router angeschlossen.

Virenscanner ist Kaspersky, Origin und BF1 sind vertrauenswürdig und nichts gesperrt. 

Das Problem ist, dass das Internet am PC während des Spielens kurzzeitig Aussetzer hat, ca alle 15-60 Minuten. Hat zur Folge dass ich vom Server fliege...

Ich habe in der Powershell den ping auf eine Seite mit dem Kommando "-t" auf Dauer eingestellt um es Nachzuvollziehen.
Beim normalen Surfen, youtube etc läuft der ping ohne Unterbrechung.

Bei BF1 gibt es diese kurze Unterbrechung "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung", aber nur einmal dann ist die Verbindung wieder da. Aber diese kurze Unterbrechung sorgt für den Kick vom Server.


Das Problem muss sich irgendwo beim PC verstecken.. Ich habe mein Gaminglaptop am gleichen Netz hängen. Hier kann ich Tage durchspielen ohne Probleme. Also ist der Provider und Router aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung.

Was kann diese kurze Unterbrechung bewirken? Wo soll die Fehlersuche beginnen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Tritt das Problem nur beim BF1 auf oder auch bei anderen Online Games?

Auch wenn am Laptop die Probleme nicht auftauchen - - > Sind die ports für BF1 im Router "freigegeben" :
Battlefield 1: Diese Ports sollten zum online Spielen geoffnet sein


----------



## The_Boom (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Die Ports sind freigegeben.
Aber waren vorher beim Laptop auch nicht nötig. Das habe ich erst nachträglich gemacht als der neue PC da war.

Zur Zeit ist BF1 das einzige Spiel das ich online spiele, deswegen kann ich es nicht sagen ob es sich in anderen Games auch auswirkt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Hast du den aktuellsten Treiber für den LAN Port installiert?
Nimm am besten den von der Realtek-Seite und nicht von msi. 

Steht irgendwas zu dem Zeitpunkt wo das Problem auftritt in der Ereignissanzeige?


----------



## The_Boom (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Werde den Treiber mal probieren, wird erst Freitag oder Samstag werden, weil ich beruflich eingespannt bin.

Wo sehe ich die Ereignissanzeige?


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Mit Windowstaste und Ereignisanzeige tippen kommst du in die Übersicht.

Lass noch nebenbei Teamspeak oder Discord laufen, wenn du hast, dann sieht du, ob du da auch rausfliegst.


----------



## The_Boom (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Internet hat kurze Verbindungsabbrüche beim Onlinespielen*

Aktueller Treiber direkt von Realtek installiert, leider bleibt das Problem bestehen..

in der Ereignisanzeige kommt auch nichts zu diesem Zeitpunkt


----------

